# Elbert / Oglethorpe report



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 5, 2004)

Pretty much dead on both clubs.  3 hunters hunting Thursday, Friday and Saturday and one deer seen, was a button head.  Did not hear any shots fired during this period.  Don't think many people were hunting this weekend. Things appear to be winding up for the year, ready to take my 8 yr out for some squirrel hunting after Xmas and we are gonna try some crow hunting if Santa brings us the electronic call we have asked for.


----------



## gabowman (Dec 5, 2004)

Just about quit for the year myself. I got tired of sitting for hours and not seeing anything. Probably havent seen 25 deer since bow season opened this entire season (other than in Ohio). Ready for some other action myself too. We'll be eating more chicken this next year. Didnt shoot the does or was afraid I wouldnt see ANY deer next season.

GB


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 5, 2004)

*Bowman*

We saw several deer in bow season and first couple of weeks of Rifle season, and we have taken 6 deer in Elbert county this year off of our 230 acre tract of land.  The last 2 weeks have been totally dead.  We have experienced a steady decrease of deer sightings on our club up there for the last 3 years and are also trying to protect our does to some degree.


----------



## daygojim (Dec 5, 2004)

*Giving Up on Oglethrope*

Just about ready to call it quits for the year in Ga, really slow.
I did get a big buck yesterday, but not in Ga. I harvested a 6 pointed in Burnsville, NC   at about 7:30 a.m.,


----------



## whithunter (Dec 5, 2004)

It looks like the second rut is kicking in right now in my area of Oglethorpe.  My dad shot a good 9 pt. yesterday evening.  It came into a food plot grunting and started pushing some does around.  His hocks were darker than any I have ever seen.  His back legs were black all the way down to his hooves.  There's still hope I guess. This sure has been a weird year.


----------



## bdpost (Dec 6, 2004)

*Oglethorpe*

Went out Fri morning didnt see a thing. Went out yesterday afternoon and had a spike hang out for a while, but that was it. Didnt hear a shot all afternoon. This weekend should be good. Lots of rain this week and no moon


----------

